# scope for my 300 win mag



## Reitzer (Apr 19, 2009)

hi everyone, just bought a tikka 3 300 win mag, gonna use it for moose,mule deer and bear. just wondering what type of scope you guys would recommend for me. I was looking at the nikon coyote and the leopolds, dont know that much about scopes. thanks


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

I'd go with the Leupod VX-3 in a 3-9X40, and the LR Duplex reticle.
Great scopes, made in the USA, lifetime warranty, will handle the recoil of your new rifle.


----------



## tacklebox (Jul 7, 2008)

Ditto that...same setup i have


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

DON"T GO CHEAP YOU WILL ALWAYS REGRET IT :tdo12::tdo12:


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

X-2 on the leupold.Bought my 300win. as a combo package,came with a cheap simmons 3-9 wich lasted about 60-70 shots.Should have just put a good scope on it to start with


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Leupold makes a nice piece but IMO they are a bit overpriced. Depending on your budget, I would take a long hard look at the Nikon Buckmasters or the Bushnell Elite. I just recently bought an X-Bolt 30-06 and topped it with a Bushnell Elite 3200 and it is a hell of a scope for the money.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a leupold Vari-X-III 3.5-10 AO, duplex reticle, gloss finnish, all most new (I may even still have the box it came in.) that I'll sell for a reasonable offer. PM me if interested.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

look into a muellers scope. i put a variable milldot tacticle ( 4x16x50 ) with 11 light settings (variable) back in 2000 on my rem bdl 700 300 win mag. performs flawlessly and at only 275 bucks. lifetime warranty you could buy 4 or more of these for the price of some of the scopes out there. but why


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

Zeiss Conquest 3-9X40 Gander Mountain has them in their flyer right now for $399.00


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

While there are several quality scopes mentioned here, none of them have the 4.7" eye relief of the 3x9 VXII Leupold (when on 3x). On a rifle with heavy recoil, long eye relief is "insurance" against suffering the dreaded magnum eyebrow.

I would also recommend Leupold STD mounts and bases. I've never had them come loose.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

8iowa said:


> While there are several quality scopes mentioned here, none of them have the 4.7" eye relief of the 3x9 VXII Leupold (when on 3x). On a rifle with heavy recoil, long eye relief is "insurance" against suffering the dreaded magnum eyebrow.


:lol::lol:no matter how much eye relief one has if they hunt long enough with a magnum, they will end up with their BADGE OF HONOR

:evilsmile


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Asphalt Dave said:


> I'd go with the Leupod VX-3 in a 3-9X40, and the LR Duplex reticle.
> Great scopes, made in the USA, lifetime warranty, will handle the recoil of your new rifle.


 IT WILL SET YOU BACK $450.00 BUCKS PLUS MOUNTS BUT IT IS SWEET AND GUARANTEED TO THE HILT. NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH MINE BUT THE ASSURANCE THAT MANY MANY GUN MANUFACTURERS USE THIS SCOPE TO TEST THEIR WEAPONS. GET THE FLIP COVERS TO PROTECT THE LENSES TOO. KEEP A SHARP EYE FOR SOME DEALS ON PRICES.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

thelastlemming said:


> I have a leupold Vari-X-III 3.5-10 AO, duplex reticle, gloss finnish, all most new (I may even still have the box it came in.) that I'll sell for a reasonable offer. PM me if interested.


This scope is warranteed for life. I wonder if the warrantee is transferable to new owner? How about the original receipt too.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Leupold leupold leupold


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I would go Leupold too, you may find a scope to do what you need for a little cheaper, but if you are going to cherish this gun, but what you want, I would go leupold.

On a side note, what made you pick the T-3? I am seriously considering one for purchase this summer.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

I would absolutly agree 100% with a Leupold scope, I would also add though not to over look the new Redfield line that Leopold has re-launched. I just bought myself a T/C Venture in .300 and did not have the capital needed to put a Leupold on my gun. I opted for the Redfield. 3-9x40. I seem to have no problems with it. Don't get me wrong, if I had the money to buy a better scope I would have, but I did not. The worse thing is that I had the scope attached and bore sighted at Cabelas when I bought it. What a mistake. First time shooting at a target (after throwing lead out the barrel at the hill 6 times) I could not hit paper at 50 yards. I was damn near 6" right. I am by no means a Gun-a-phile, but my buddy is and was just utterly amazed at how poor of a job they did. Just a heads up for those of you that would consider having this done. It was at the Portage location, not our beloved Dundee!!


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

Asphalt Dave said:


> I'd go with the Leupod VX-3 in a 3-9X40, and the LR Duplex reticle.
> Great scopes, made in the USA, lifetime warranty, will handle the recoil of your new rifle.



That's what I run on my 300 win mag


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I agree with most on the Leupold. but if you would rather spend a little less take a close look at Nikon, not the Coyote but the upper end of that brand. Take a look at this site, I've bought a few scopes from them..http://www.samplelist.com/ Good Luck


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

My .300 has had a Bausch and lomb Now Bushnell on it for about 15 years and it has been a great scope. Check the Elite 3200 series they are a little less than the Leupods but every bit as good

good luck 

Ganzer


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Leupold, VX II or VX 3, Nikon Monarch, or Zeiss Conquest. These would be my top choices for that .300. I like the Bushnell Elite line up as well, both the 3200 and the 4200 are fine glass and good values but the Elites are far more critical of eye relief and eye placement than the 3 mentioned above. For that reason, I wouldn't mount them on a relatively lightweight .300 mag. And don't skimp on bases and rings!


----------

